# 4x4 center using U2



## maltew (Jan 7, 2010)

hi people,

I've been around here for years now, without really leaving any comment. So I take the opportunity to say hallo and a big thanks for this great forum.

so here is my recent problem:

once upon a time i was able to solve the 4x4 blind. tried that 4 times and the last one was successful. unfortunately that was the time i stopped cubing for a while.

so now i'm having some trouble solving u and d centers. i'm using u2 and i know i could just solve them as U or U' but i dont really like keeping that in mind.
there were algos somewhere here for the u-center but i've been searching them for 3 days now and really cant find them. i only found stefan's post.

and i also think i solve the d-center a little weird, by first bringing them to the R-face and then solve them usual.

*basically i'd be very happy if anybody could tell me how to shoot to the U- and D-layer using U2.*

thanking you in anticipation


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Jan 7, 2010)

If you're using Ufr as your start for U2, D-centers can be solved by setting up to Dbl and doing *l' F' d2 F l U2 l' F' d2 F l*. Ubr can be solved with *r2 b2 r F r' b2 r F' r U2*, and Ufl with the inverse.


----------

